# Who knows their antique automobiles?



## carling (Dec 21, 2015)

I posted this thread about a week ago, but soon after it apparently got deleted during the conversion to the new web site format.

Anyway, I got this neat original framed photo.  The frame is approximately 12.5 x 14.5", and the photo is at least 7.5 x 9.5 although the matting hides the true size.

I was hoping someone out there can identify and date the auto in my photo, which would also help me estimate the year of the photo.

There were a couple forum member responses before the thread disappeared, both suggesting the auto is pre-1905, one said possibly a Renault and another suggested a name that I can't recall.  In my google searching, I couldn't find a Renault that matched.

Hoping someone out there can help!

Rick


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 21, 2015)

Franklin Model A (or something like it, maybe a 1906 E?).  Love it!


----------



## carling (Dec 21, 2015)

A Franklin..............I think you nailed it!

Could it be the 1903 Model A?  Photo should be below.

I found this web site with photos of the various Franklin models and years:

http://www.franklincar.org/tech/pictures-by-year.html


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 21, 2015)

I think the combination of the two big headlights on the front and the two smaller lights near the cab place it a few years later.  In 1903 they only sold 184 cars and they don't seem to have had headlights.  The 1906 Type E photos I have seen have the two small lights and the two headlights.  In 1905 it seems that they outfitted them with one big central headlight and the two smaller lights, so that seems to be when it swapped over.  In 1906 they sold 1283 cars.

Regardless it is an early photo of a quite rare car...a great find!


----------



## carling (Dec 21, 2015)

Well I thank you very much for your assistance and solving the mystery for me.  Very much appreciated!

A very Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Rick


----------

